# Allez Elite vs. Sequoia



## gzb10 (Jun 5, 2004)

I've been riding an Allez Elite since the summer (and now on my rollers - 'til winter's over). Beautiful bike but I find it to be too finicky, very unstable in crosswinds, too responsive to every little movement of my arms, and quite candidly, after about three bike fitting sessions, the ride is still uncomfortable after about an hour. Maybe it's too much bike for a newbie (although I am physically fit). I truly like the Specialized bikes. I've read that the Sequoia is more comfortable. For a guy who's simply riding in the evenings and on weekends, non-competitive, what is more appropriate?


----------



## Lone Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

*definitely the Sequoia*

All your points, finicky, too responsive, uncomfortable after one hour, are solved by the Sequoia. It is designed for more comfort (more upright). It has a longer wheelbase, fork has more offset, and has carbon stays, seatpost, fork with zertz inserts to soften the ride...all this will meet what you are looking for. What you may not like is that it will not be a fast as the Allez, as it is heavier. Hills and sprints won't be so easy. I weighed mine with everything on it (light, computer, bottle holders, tire pump) and it was 21.5#, large size.
If speed matters, then look at the Roubaix. It is lighter, faster and still comfortable, but not as.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I own a Roubaix27 and I find it to be very comfortable. I do alot of commuting and short 1-1.5 hrs. rides on the evenings with it. I also do plenty of 3-4 hrs. rides on the weekend no problem. From what you have described, it definitely sounds like the Allez is not the model for you. Either the Sequoia or the Roubaix would be great choices. Specialized rules!!!!!


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

I test rode the Sequoia Elite and the Allez before I bought the Sequoia. My legs are very long but my body is short and the Allez was a stretch for me to the handlebars so I bought the Sequoia. The ride is quite comfortable. Maybe it is the zertz inserts but after riding a steel frame for 35 years, I was worried about experiencing a harsher ride due to the aluminum frame. The Sequoia feels almost identical to the steel frame in regard to road vibration, maybe less. It is certainly more nimble and lighter.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

gzb10 said:


> I've been riding an Allez Elite since the summer (and now on my rollers - 'til winter's over). Beautiful bike but I find it to be too finicky, very unstable in crosswinds, too responsive to every little movement of my arms, and quite candidly, after about three bike fitting sessions, the ride is still uncomfortable after about an hour. Maybe it's too much bike for a newbie (although I am physically fit). I truly like the Specialized bikes. I've read that the Sequoia is more comfortable. For a guy who's simply riding in the evenings and on weekends, non-competitive, what is more appropriate?


You might want to think about this also. Right now the Allez seems finicky and skittish, but in 6 months it may feel great. A Sequoia may feel great right now, and rather lackluster in 6 months. As a VERY generic statement, I would call the Allez a 'performance' bike, the Roubaix a 'century' bike, and the Sequoia a 'recreational' bike. Pick the kind riding you want to do, then grow into the bike best suited for it. 
I have an Allez Sport, and for the first few months I was regularly chewing holes in my chamois, while dragging the brakes on every decent, and coming home with an aching back. One year later I dropped the stem angle, rode 20 minutes at a time in the drops, and took screaming turns on decents while grinning ear to ear, and my back and hamstrings came out of 100 mile solo rides fatigued but happy. This summer will be even more fun.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## gzb10 (Jun 5, 2004)

Thank you folks, for all the input!


----------

